# Ernst Fredrik Linko



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Ernst Fredrik Linko (until 1906 Lindroth ; 14 July 1889 Tampere - 28 January 1960 Helsinki ) was a Finnish pianist and composer.

Linko became a student in 1909 and studied piano at the Helsinki Music Institute between 1909 and 1911 under the guidance of Sigrid Schnéevoigt and Karl Ekman . From 1911 to 1914 he studied composition and music theory in Berlin and St. Petersburg and from 1924 to 1925 in Paris .

Linko gave his first concert as a pianist in Helsinki in 1913 and performed all over Europe, and for a long time worked as a professor of piano at the Sibelius Academy. He served as the rector of the department from 1936 to 1959. He also held numerous positions of trust in music organizations. In 1920, Linko and Väinö Sola made a concert trip to the United States. Lingo pianist students included Antti Aarnela , Einar Englund , Meri Louhos , Seppo Nummi and Tauno Äikää .

Composition production often focuses on classical expression and seeks inspiration from Baroque composers (such as Domenico Scarlattis ) and compositional forms (such as the fugue ). Skill and the piano's colorfulness are evident in four piano concertos (composed in 1916, 1920, 1931 and 1957), which have been performed quite rarely in concerts by Finnish symphony orchestras. In addition to piano works, Linko wrote a number of chamber music works and one symphony ( Symphonie chévaleresque , 1949)


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended listening:


----------

